# Neuer niederländischer Rekord-Barsch gefangen



## Toni_1962 (6. Januar 2020)

Petri

Mich würde schon die Ausrüstung, das Tackle, interessieren.
Die Meldung, Barsch gefangen, ist ja nett, aber wertvoll wäre das "mit was und wie".


----------



## Waller Michel (6. Januar 2020)

Absolut genial! Dickes Dickes Petri !
Den im Wettkampf   

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58 (6. Januar 2020)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem Fisch!  Dickes Petri !


----------



## Salziges Silber (6. Januar 2020)

was für ein kaschube, fettes petri von meiner seite.


----------



## JasonP (6. Januar 2020)

Hammer Kirsche!
Petri heil. Von solchen Fängen träumt jeder...


----------



## Bilch (6. Januar 2020)

Der hat aber schon ganz viel gefressen in seinem Leben. Da kann man wirklich dickes Petri sagen


----------



## Salziges Silber (6. Januar 2020)

und hat mit sicherheit ein stolzes alter


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Januar 2020)

Schöner Latschen!

Petri Heil dem Fänger!


----------



## Vanner (6. Januar 2020)

Super Fisch, dickes Petri dazu.


----------



## Blueser (6. Januar 2020)

Salziges Silber schrieb:


> und hat mit sicherheit ein stolzes alter


Vermute um die 25 Jahre ...


----------



## Oyabun (7. Januar 2020)

Da kommt Neid auf.... 
Alles richtig gemacht und Petri Heil!


----------



## Bronni (7. Januar 2020)

Was soll man da noch sagen, ein ganz, ganz dickes Petri, ein absoluter Traumfisch!!!!!!


----------



## Carpdr (7. Januar 2020)

Dickes Petri. Ein toller Ausnahmefisch


----------



## lsski (7. Januar 2020)

Wow 56,5 cm und so ein schöner Fisch Petry !!!


----------



## Dustin Bratbarsch (8. Januar 2020)

Schön ! Alle nach Niederlande und Angeln   Hoffe der hat gut geschmeckt ?


----------



## hanzz (8. Januar 2020)

Dustin Bratbarsch schrieb:


> Schön ! Alle nach Niederlande und Angeln   Hoffe der hat gut geschmeckt ?


Von dir sieht man ja eh keine Bilder. 
Kannst dir sicher sein, dass der Fisch nicht entnommen wurde. 

Btw
Petri zu dem absoluten Traumbarsch.


----------



## Andal (8. Januar 2020)

Petri geil!

Aber was macht man nach so einer Nummer? Da bleibt wenig Spielraum für Träume!


----------



## hanzz (8. Januar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Petri geil!
> 
> Aber was macht man nach so einer Nummer? Da bleibt wenig Spielraum für Träume!


Ükels stippen bis man die Weltrekord Ukelei fängt.


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Januar 2020)

Über so einen Beifang beim Döbeln würde ich mich freuen


----------

